# Will Mendota FV44I give too much heat?



## Frisco (Nov 14, 2014)

I am new to this forum and am so glad to have found it!

I am looking at the above Mendota gas insert natural gas with about 36,000 BTU for my living room and dining room area.  It is about 400 sq ft. There is also another 400 sq feet off of the area which is accessed through large doorways. The seating for the living room is in front of the fireplace and I am wondering if it would create too much of a hot spot.  The salesman said that if I use my ceiling fans and the fan on the furnace it would probably circulate the heat which would help eliminate the problem. I will have doors on the unit. My desire is to have the ambiance of the fire and also backup heat. I also want a large viewing area.  

The other model I have considered is  the Valor Legend G series.  From what I know though it isn't as efficient.  

Are there any other models that you would recommend and do you think the Mendota would create too much heat in the living room?  

I'd be grateful for your input.


----------



## danimal1968 (Nov 14, 2014)

From what I've seen various members say on here those would both be high-quality units.  The Mendota also has a higher heating capacity - going full-out, its rated for 40,000 BTU input, which is 7,000 higher than the Valor G4.

Combine that with the higher efficiency of the Mendota and it will be capable of putting out quite a bit more heat. 

The Mendota can be turned down to 15,300 BTU, and run without the fans on, so that should help deal with your concerns.  I guess the question is whether you still get the ambience you're looking for at those lower settings.  At that point the question becomes whether heating capability or ambience is more important. 

Hopefully some of the resident fans of each of those fireplaces will be along to offer their thoughts.


----------

